# Storing Peptides



## desertrock (Jul 10, 2016)

I have some HGH in my fridge but after I cooked I put some hot food in there. The fridge temperature climbed up after that because it's not that big. It was probably above the recommended storing temperature for a good 6 hours. Did I ruin the HGH? It's in the powder form.

I think I'm anxious over nothing.


----------



## bronco (Jul 10, 2016)

Your gh should be fine bud


----------



## desertrock (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah I figured as much. What's the best way to reconstitute it? What keeps happening to me is when I put the syringe of sterile water into the vial, the vacuum sucks the water out of the syringe too fast even if I hold the plunger in place.


----------



## justaddwater (Aug 7, 2016)

I think letting the water rush into the vial like that is compromising your gh potency


----------



## Popeye (Aug 7, 2016)

desertrock said:


> Yeah I figured as much. What's the best way to reconstitute it? What keeps happening to me is when I put the syringe of sterile water into the vial, the vacuum sucks the water out of the syringe too fast even if I hold the plunger in place.



vent the vial first


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 7, 2016)

Popeye said:


> vent the vial first



x2 - this.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

Your product is fine.


----------



## Lola Zphc (Dec 4, 2016)

desertrock said:


> I have some HGH in my fridge but after I cooked I put some hot food in there. The fridge temperature climbed up after that because it's not that big. It was probably above the recommended storing temperature for a good 6 hours. Did I ruin the HGH? It's in the powder form.
> 
> I think I'm anxious over nothing.



You didnt ruin HGh, but fridge can)


----------

